# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A njeh dashuria moshë?

## ben-shkodrani

Shume vajza ose djem , gjithmon kur bie fjala tek mosha e te dashurit apo te 

dashures ,thojn  psh . Une e dua ta kem te dashurin jo me shume se dy vjet  te 

madh , disa te tjere thone e dua nje moshe  me mua te jete , disa te tjere thone 

se dashuria    nuk nje moshe .


Pytja ime eshte a njeh dashuria moshe ?   :xhemla:  

Pra ju ftojm te diskutojm , dhe ne qofte se ju keni ndonje fakt nga jeta reale na e 

tregoni ne kete teme .


Ju pershendes Ben_Shkodrani   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## maratonomak

NUK   DI        cte   them   mo   mik    ;   eshte   teme    e   vecante    dhe     ke5rkon     pergjigje     te   sakta    ;    une     per   vete     nuk   kam   dashuruar     ma   te   madhe    se   mua   ne   moshe     se    nuk       do    kishte     are   pasionin   e   duhur        dhe       do   te   ngacmonte   mosha       por       POR     TE   JESH   I   BINDUR      QE    DASHURIA   NUK   NJEH   MOSHE      [   PRANDAJ   ESHTE   E   CMENDUR   PER   KETO    ]     TI     DO   TE   KETE   NGACMUAR   NJE    FAKT   I   TILLE    QE     DHE   E   KEHEDJUR   NE   DISKUTIM      DHE   UNE   TE   THEM   MO   MIK    QE   PER   HIR   TE   DASHURISE     FLIJO      MENTALITETIN     QE   NGACMON    CDO   KE    RETH    MOSHES   NE   DASHURI    DHE   QENDRO      DHE   BEJI    HYSMET     KESAJ   DASHURIE   NESE   ME   TE   VERTETE   ESHTE   DASHURI      ;      GJITHE   TE   MIRAT    ;  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Leandra

Nga experenca ime, per mua do ishte ideale te kisha te dashurin mbi 4-por nen 8 vjet para vetes jo me.  Me te rinje jane mendjehte, gje qe eshte e mire per ca kohe nese do te shijohs pak jeten, por jo per dicka serioze te gjate, me te medhjene jane shume te pjekur, dhe ne shumicen e rasteve nuk te perputhen mendimet gje qe duhet ne nje relationship.

----------


## White_Angel

undefinedundefined per mendimin tim dashuria nuk njeh moshe po vuajtje.ahhhhhh eshte dhe nje gje kur ndodh nje thyerje e dashurise gjeja pare qe permendet thuhet epo c`ti besh je mei/e vogel se une nuk ke si ta kuptosh ? prandaj dhe mosha them ka te beje ne nje lidhje.

----------


## Irisi

> Shume vajza ose djem , gjithmon kur bie fjala tek mosha e te dashurit apo te 
> 
> dashures ,thojn  psh . Une e dua ta kem te dashurin jo me shume se dy vjet  te 
> 
> madh , disa te tjere thone e dua nje moshe  me mua te jete , disa te tjere thone 
> 
> se dashuria    nuk nje moshe .
> 
> 
> ...


Per femrat une mendoj se eshte mese normale te kene te dashur me te madh se vetja, mua per vete gjithmone me kane pelqyer djemte 5 vjet deri ne 8 vjet me te medhenj se une ndersa per djemte nuk di cte them mua nuk do me pelqente(do mesosh ti ate apo ajo ty...)!

----------


## marsela

para ca ditesh pashe filmin"Somethings gotta give"shume komik  :buzeqeshje: por sedi kur dola nga salla po mendoja a eshte vertet e rendesishme diferenca ne moshe ne dashuri??
vertet thon dashuria snjeh moshe,race,bindje e ide po te rrime shtrember e te flasim drejte edhe ne dashuri(te pakten ne ate qe besoj un)gjerat jan me te gjera se thjesht shpirtrore,thjesht elektricitet,pasion.
mendoj se ne dashuri partneret duhet te jen plotsues te njeritjetrit ne cdo aspekt!mund te mos kene te njejtat interesa,te njejtat shije po ama nje" gjuhe" te perbashket,shume mirkuptim..dhe diferenca e madhe ne moshe shpesh e pengon kte!
shpesh kam menduar se te dashurohesh,dalesh me dike me te vogel se vetja te ben te ndjehesh me evlersuar("e perzgjedhura"me gjith rivalet e tua me te vogla)me e vogel me..se di;ose po te dalesh me dike shume me te madh se vetja mund te mesosh me shume,ndjehesh e mbrojtur,eksperienca etj etj.
po tani kam ndryshuar shume mendime..ndoshta ato cka shoh e degjoj perreth kane ndikuar.e si perfundim them se mosha eshte e rendesishme ne dashuri,me teper se ne fillimin,ne mbarvajtjen e saj!

----------


## FLORIRI

dashuria njeh moshe qe cke me te!!!!!!! une qe jam 20 vjec nuk mundem me dashuruar nje grua plake 70 vjece...................prandaj e tha mire kjo marsela qe partneret duhet ta plotesojne njeri tjetrin................

----------


## Parmisti

Me thon te drejten dashuria nuk njef mosh... Floriri nuk flitit ktu plako per 50 vjet diferenc ktu flitet per nje diferenc te vogel rreth 1 - 3 vjet.... Mendimi im eshte sic e thash dhe me lart qe dashuria nuk njef mosh... Ket e them nga experinca qe kom.... Sepse para 2 vjetesh jom dashuru me i goc qe ka qen  rreth 1 vit e gjys me e modhe se mu ene pikerisht ngaqe me deshte dhe ajo mu nuk mundem ta prishnim lidhjen... Por tashti ka marr fund normale dhe ka lind nje tjeter dashuri po desha te dal ktu qe dashuria nuk pyet per mosh... Ju uroj sa me shum fat ne dashuri dhe ne jet... Kalofshi mir..

----------


## FLORIRI

shkruaj me etike.

po e perseris edhe njehere po nuk ma knoqi synin dhe shpirtin nuk mundem ta dashuroj.

----------


## korcaprincess

dashuria nuk njef moshe vetem ne ndonje perralle apo film romantik, POR, te rrime shtrember e te flasim drejt, ne jeten reale luan rol qe c'ke me te! mbeshtes mendimin e marseles, bie dakort me ato qe tha. partneret ne nje relationship duhet te plotesojn njeri tjetrin ne cdo aspekt, dhe diferenca e madhe e moshes krijon shum veshtiresi per mendimin tim....

----------


## White_Angel

ueeeeeeeeeeeeee jevgu ime Parmo paske qene i dashurum me nji mo te modhe hihihihihhi.Kush o ajo mer dreq kallzoji jevges tate? j/k. 



Dashuria edhe njef edhe s`nef moshe per mendimin tim  nuk njef midis dy te dashuruarve po njef per syte e publikut.se ne akoma vuajme nga opinioni publik.


Respekte White_Angel

----------


## dea80

Ndersa une do te thoja  qe dashuria njeh moshe, duke perjashtuar  raste te rralla , differenza perfetta per mua  eshte nga 3-4 vjet vajza nga djali ne pergjithsi kur  dy persona kane shume "filing" ndermjet tyre mosha nuk llogaritet shume ...  :xhemla:

----------


## StormAngel

Dashuria nuk njeh moshe ajo shkon e vin kur deshiron dhe sa here deshiron.
Ama,hmmm,ne jeten reale,sado kudo ka problematike dhe polemike sa i perket moshes...edhe pse shumica e dashurive qe jane zhvilluar kane qene diku afer me moshen.

----------


## ComeAsYouAre

per mendimin tim dashuria nuk njef moshe mua kjo me ka ndodhur ne realitet me ka qelluar dy here qe te kem pasur te dashur 2 vjeçe mete madhe se veten time

----------


## Vo|i

Vertet dashuria nuk njef moshe dhe jam dakort me kete, po nuk kuptoj dhe me cudit shume se si nje vajze 18 vjecare mund te dashurohet me nje bure  sa mosha e babit te vet apo nje djal i ri mund te doje nje vajze shume me te madhe se vetja e tin. Nuk e kuptoj se ca i shtyn, ca i bashkon ca mendime ca opinione te perbashketa kane.  Nejse ca nuk ben vaki gjera qe ndodhin.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

"Dashuria nuk njef moshe" shprehet vec per individat qe se kan problem differencen e partnerit. Nje shembull tjeter eshte sikur te thuash gjatesia nuk indikon ne dashuri...perkundrazi shume vajza s'duan ta ken partnerin me te shkurter se veten e tyre, gjithashtu me te ri se vetia e tyre ( por ka dhe nga ato qe s'iu indikon aspak). Per ata qe differenca iu indikon shume, zakonisht do mendojn qe mosha ka te bej shume ne nje lidhje. Pra varet nga personi.

----------


## Larsus

> per mendimin tim dashuria nuk njef moshe mua kjo me ka ndodhur ne realitet me ka qelluar dy here qe te kem pasur te dashur 2 vjeçe mete madhe se veten time


hehehehe, nje i njofturi i Kuqes (sigurisht dhe adhurues i saj) kish pas nje te dashur 5 vjet me te madhe se vetja per nje kohe te gjate

sidomos ketu ne Ameriqi, ku femrat dhe meshkujt piqen me shpejt (ose hic fare pmvsht nga mosha) dhe jane shume te pavarur ekonomikisht dhe moralisht nga idera absurde, dashuria e vertete (*dhe trupi ne forme*) s'njohin moshe   :kryqezohen:

----------


## Dito

Eshte mese e vertete qe ndienja e romances nuk njeh moshe! Gjithsesi femrat jane te prirura te kerkojne nje mashkull te pjekur pra me te madh ne moshe per vete faktin (Destinacion i parashkruar martesen).

Dito.

----------


## Fiona

c'do gje ka kufi besoj une....per mua, varet nga personi (i dashuri im eshte te njejten mosh, dhe ne shkojm shume mire)....

----------


## TiLoNcE

No,snjef moshe

Se s'dashuronim as un as ti
po dashuronte Dashuria

----------

